# Low BodyFat% vs Libido/Sex Drive



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

I've just realized i have not had the urge to masturbate in a solid 2 months! I can get horny with a girl no problem

Currently just take small amount of test, 250mg every 12 days have done for quite some time and have run a few cycles of pro hormones on top Phreak twice and M-dien once

I know being at a lower BF% can cause a lack of motivation to bust one out etc, but i thought this was like 4-6% levels?!

I am around 9-10% currently

I've just watched some p0rn for couple mins mid way through making this thread i can bust one out i just really cant be bothered!

Anyway no trolling please every thread i read atm has someone trolling! Im just looking for someone who as been in same situation as im about to start a new ph cycle either spawn or evolve and trying to get some insight as to weather or not the spawn (has tren) will fully kill my sex drive, or if its allready at the point where a PH like spawn (tren, epi, methyl-sten) would send it anyway vs Evolve (Halo, epi)

Cliff notes: I dont think im shut down since i can still preform well in bed and masturbate if put some effort into it!

Low bf% can cause this anyway right?

PH like Evolve or Spawn is not going to shut me completely off? considering im running trt does of test alongside?

Nice one mofos


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Most of my life I have had between 6-8% bf and never had any issues with a bit of self pleasure.


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Defo the test mate.

The key phrase is "cannot be bothered"

I think that's common it's a head thing obviously rather than your balls being shut down.


----------



## Delboy GLA (Oct 23, 2012)

Plus as a guess I think your more like 6-7% than 9-10%.

I'd say I'm about 10.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Delboy GLA said:


> Defo the test mate.
> 
> The key phrase is "cannot be bothered"
> 
> I think that's common it's a head thing obviously rather than your balls being shut down.


TRT dose should be fine tho i would of thought, its only just hit me today that im no longer busting a few out a day, nothing greatly has changed except ive got a lot leaner at like 15% i was a sexual pest

And the BF i think people mis judge it greatly! i wish accurate testing was more available


----------



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

why is low bodyfat deemed attractive but yet it kills libido? Kinda seems contradictory.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Lower Estrogen the leaner and dryer u get i think not just test that gives your sex drive estrogen plays its roll also


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

wikidme said:


> why is low bodyfat deemed attractive but yet it kills libido? Kinda seems contradictory.


Well it's not really.. Most girls don't find <10% BF that attractive.. Even for the ones that do, I think its a modern phenomenon (i.e in the past 100 years)


----------

